# Do I need to upload my site in text or binary mode?



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

SORRY for asking such a daft question, but I am still having problems uploading my site!! I am using 123.reg as a host, and I noticed I have so far been uploading everything in binary mode! (I didn't know i could change it! Now I wonder if the reason all my files have obytes transferred could be as simple as changing to text?? (I wish) 

Somebody else mentioned i needed a public_htm folder, which I assume i must make myself as there isn't one in my manage files section? 

To clarify uploading, I need a remote folder named the same as my local folder, then i need to transfer just my pages for vieing to the public folder?  

Another querie: when i ran a site check, i had loads of errors popping up, some i'm not too bothered about, as it says about checking colours etc, also says my site should be in % rather than fixed width height, which I actually wanted it to be! My question is this, if there is a cross by the problem, will this stop my site uploading? Thanks for ANY help!!! Liza


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You really need your webhost to set you straight as to how you upload all your files. If they can't or wont help, change hosting services. The other way to solve your problem would be to find someone in your area and let them help you for a small fee. Unless you setup a username and password for someone here to look at your site they more than likely will just be guessing at giving you help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Somebody else mentioned i needed a public_htm folder, which I assume i must make myself as there isn't one in my manage files section?


Your host will tell you which folder your files should go in so they can be seen by the public.

On some servers its public_html, on others it's /www on others it's /web on others it's something completely different (usually the first folder you arrive at when you login via FTP).

Try uploading one sample file and then try viewing that file via the web by typing in the address in the browser address bar: example.com/sample_file.html If you can see the file, then you put it in the right folder.



> o clarify uploading, I need a remote folder named the same as my local folder, then i need to transfer just my pages for vieing to the public folder?


That's incorrect. Your remote folder doesn't *have* to be named the same as your local folder.

Once you find the right REMOTE folder that your files go (by asking your host or using the sample file method above), then you just upload all your LOCAL files and folders to that REMOTE folder.



> and I noticed I have so far been uploading everything in binary mode!


Most FTP programs will change the file type automatically.

But generally images are binary and pages are text/ascii mode.



> Another querie: when i ran a site check, i had loads of errors popping up, some i'm not too bothered about, as it says about checking colours etc, also says my site should be in % rather than fixed width height, which I actually wanted it to be! My question is this, if there is a cross by the problem, will this stop my site uploading?


Not really. Site checks usually just tell you some concerns that you may want to look at. Depending on the site check tool, it will give you various information about your site.


----------

